# Kindle Voyage Not Holding A Charge



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

The Voyage is a little over a year old. Bought it in May or June 2016... Fairly recently I noticed the charge wasn't lasting like it should even when turning it completely off. When I needed it I always would see the battery logo on the screen needing to be charged. Usually it would last 1 book and a half. Now today I needed to charge it twice in one day.... I'm really upset because I have a feeling that Amazon isn't going to replace it since it's a little past the 1 year warranty... I was looking up a way to get a battery replacement but it seems that no one is selling them. Everyone has batteries for the other kindles except the Voyage and the Oasis for some unknown reason. Why is that? If I was able to get a battery I could easily fix my Kindle.... I don't know what to do. I did hear something about a new Kindle Oasis 2 from another topic.... Is this true? I would just wait and get that and use my Paperwhite 2 in the mean time....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When the battery isn't holding a charge, the likeliest reason is that there's at least one book loaded that, for whatever reason, the device is having trouble getting indexed. So it keeps working on it all the time. The cure is to figure out which book it is, and then remove it from the device.

To do that, search for a 'word' that you know won't be in any book. Something like 'xtpwrz'. You should, pretty quickly, get the result that there are no results. If there are any books that have not yet been indexed, you'll see something that says what book it is. I can't say exactly how it says this, because they're all indexed on mine. But it should give the book title which you can then go to and delete. Then charge up the kindle and see if it begins working better. Caveat: this was a frequent problem with earlier devices, but I actually haven't seen it with any device later than the 3rd generation or so. Still, it's possible.

The other thing that will drain the battery, even if it's sleeping or off, is the wireless. If you have wifi on all the time and a strong wifi network, it's not too bad. But if the network is weak or non-existent, OR, even worse, you have 3G on and the signal is week or non-existent, that's going to drain the battery quick.

In my experience, if you leave the kindle for a few days to a week, the battery will discharge as well. Having it OFF and/or wireless OFF when you store it like this helps, but there will still be some incremental discharge. It's the nature of the battery.

As to replacing it, we've seen good feed back on newpower99.com. But it may be that they don't have anything available for the Voyage. Not because it's some special sort of battery, but because there's no way to take the thing apart AND be able to put it back together good as new. There are no screws or anything visible; I've just looked mine over pretty closely.

After some research, it seems you can pry off the top shiny bit on the back and get to the innards. That way you'd be able to find out what battery it uses and try to buy a replacement. There's a discussion thread at mobile read (https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=282351) and a "how to" at iFixit (https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Kindle+Voyage+Battery+Replacement/36944). It's not clear how well it'll go back together if you do take it apart.

For me: I'd try the things I mentioned first, then a restart and maybe a factory reset. If none of those work, I'd contact Amazon. If it's out of warranty, they probably won't replace it, but if the battery really has gone bad, as it's only just over a year old, they may make an exception. OR they may offer a discount on the purchase of a new or refurbished device if you send that one back.

As to new kindles, there are rumors. But nothing substantiated yet.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yes it's the battery. I leave my Kindle in Air Plane mode all the time and only turn it on for a minute to download books. I looked to see if my books weren't indexed right. No results came up.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I think I might have found some info... https://sangsara.net/2013/09/28/fixing-battery-life-problems-on-a-kindle-paperwhite/

I'll try this after I charge up the battery again and factory reset it deleting everything and starting with a clean slate. This is the third time charging the Kindle Voyage in 24 hours because the battery logo came up again now... I'll post the results after 1 day...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> I think I might have found some info... https://sangsara.net/2013/09/28/fixing-battery-life-problems-on-a-kindle-paperwhite/
> 
> I'll try this after I charge up the battery again and factory reset it deleting everything and starting with a clean slate. This is the third time charging the Kindle Voyage in 24 hours because the battery logo came up again now... I'll post the results after 1 day...


The only other thing to keep in mind is: it might not be the battery is going down fast, just the indicator isn't working right. You can test this if you just keep using the thing until it goes completely flat.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

It was the battery I did what you suggested yesterday. I charged it up and within two hours the Low Battery came up. When I charged it again and left it alone the next time I looked at it the Battery Logo was on the screen. It seems the info I found was correct. Calibre was killing the battery. The thing is when I checked for indexing nothing came up in the search. Unless I was doing something wrong? Another thing I found out is that the Kindle doesn't accept .mobi format like it used to. Or wasn't converted correctly from the Calibre. I also found out that it's safer to use explorer to transfer the books instead of letting Calibre do it. As it can really mess up the battery. So from now on I'll use the program for converting but I'll use the computer explorer to transfer from now on... People have suggested to only use .azw3 for the format.


----------

